# Firefox Quantum



## Don M. (Nov 15, 2017)

A couple of days ago, Firefox released it latest Browser....Firefox Quantum.  It is free, and is supposed to be substantially faster than previous versions of Firefox.  I downloaded/installed it a couple of days ago, and have been bouncing between Chrome and Quantum.  Quantum seems to be as fast as Chrome now....a Real Improvement.  Quantum is supposed to be released automatically over the next few weeks, but if you want to try it now, here is the link to get it.

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 15, 2017)

I installed Quantum yesterday, and it is faster than the previous version.  One thing that disappointed me was that some extensions that I like don't work now.  Firefox says they no longer meet their standards, whatever that means.

Don


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> I installed Quantum yesterday, and it is faster than the previous version.  One thing that disappointed me was that some extensions that I like don't work now.  Firefox says they no longer meet their standards, whatever that means.
> 
> Don



Same here - Quantum wiped out all my add-ons except Ad Block, but then, every new release of FF would usually delete a couple. I can live without them.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2017)

"...there's no place like Chrome....in toto"!


----------



## Wandrin (Nov 15, 2017)

I just downloaded.  It will be interesting to see.


----------



## kburra (Nov 15, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> I installed Quantum yesterday, and it is faster than the previous version.  One thing that disappointed me was that some extensions that I like don't work now.  Firefox says they no longer meet their standards, whatever that means.
> 
> Don



Yep me too,a couple of Add ons and extensions use all the time no longer compatible,so reverted back to previous version 56.0,all good once again,also unchecked box  to auto update!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2017)

Don M. said:


> A couple of days ago, Firefox released it latest Browser....Firefox Quantum.  It is free, and is supposed to be substantially faster than previous versions of Firefox.  I downloaded/installed it a couple of days ago, and have been bouncing between Chrome and Quantum.  Quantum seems to be as fast as Chrome now....a Real Improvement.  Quantum is supposed to be released automatically over the next few weeks, but if you want to try it now, here is the link to get it.
> 
> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/



Thanks Don, I may try it out.  I used Palemoon for ages and it was fast, but incompatible with a few things, so went back to FF


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2017)

Firefox seemed to automatically download it on my computer without me doing anything.  It does seem a bit faster so far, got some notice about my Norton security extensions, didn't click on anything, wasn't sure about it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2017)

I got it yesterday, but it won't allow a particular site to load properly. I sent them an email. In the meantime, I use Edge for that one site.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2017)

Love the speed!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2017)

The added speed is nicer, my computer was running so slow, I wonder if the change had anything to do with it.  More on Quantum. https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/57.0/releasenotes/


----------



## neotheone (Nov 15, 2017)

I got Firefox Quantum along with the freshly released Fedora 27 which I installed earlier today on a desktop machine.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 15, 2017)

I've been using it for a few days. It's much faster, which I like because I'm not known for my patience. So far I haven't missed any add-ons but I'll do what I did with previous upgrades, wait a while and then shop for add-ons that work with the new version.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok, I'm liking the update already, they brought in "flexible space". Palemoon had it and so I was a little bummed when I went back to FF, but this is looking great DonM, thanks much


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 24, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> *Firefox seemed to automatically download it on my computer without me doing anything.*  It does seem a bit faster so far, got some notice about my Norton security extensions, didn't click on anything, wasn't sure about it.



Same here.
And I hate it.  Very uncooperative, ugly format, etc. etc.  
So I went to the support forum to find out how to go back to the previous version.  Still, I'm continuing to get requests to download/update.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2017)

They fixed my access to the site I mentioned that wouldn't load correctly. I'm not wild about the "look" but it's not hugely different and it works great for me.


----------



## kburra (Nov 25, 2017)

Tried it,but so many of my AddOns not compatible,and use them most of the time,so reverted back to previous version..BTW never had a speed issue with Firefox...(Any version)


----------

